
Zap - American officials can destroy foreign firms like gremlins on a screen - walterbell
https://www.economist.com/news/business/21741556-there-are-also-big-downsides-actions-against-rusal-and-zte-zap-american-officials
======
bediger4000
Yeah, because that's the Free Market at its finest. At least this batch of
"zaps" is out in the opoen, and not classified, which I'm sure there's a bunch
of those, too.

